# Paper Mario: The Origami King officially announced



## Scarlet (May 14, 2020)

hot damn Nintendo you can't just drop an actually decent looking Paper Mario game like it's nothing

very much looking forward to this


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2020)

My heart's been broken too many times to trust Paper Mario games to be good based on title along anymore. But the trailer certainly gives me the tiniest bit of hope.


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2020)

out of nowhere a wild paper mario


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (May 14, 2020)

Nooooo Wayyyy 
Helll Yeahhh
Gonna buy this ASAICO


----------



## DANTENDO (May 14, 2020)

No interest in real life origami making but these are the games tht make us buy nintendo machines


----------



## linuxares (May 14, 2020)

Please be good, please be good, please be good


----------



## relauby (May 14, 2020)

I love the way Nintendo just dropped major info in the middle of the night like they’re monsters dumping a corpse into a river. I feel like it’s been a while since they did ghat. Tweeting out the release date for Yoshi’s Crafted World with no fanfare is the last one I remember.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2020)

i hope it's good, cause' i ain't buying a switch if it's bad


----------



## TangentingTangerines (May 14, 2020)

Hate to be a debbie downer, but based on what I'm seeing in the trailer, I'm not getting my hopes up.  They only show gameplay of an actual fight once, which leads me to believe that they're hiding the fact that this is just Sticker Star 3/Color Splash 2, and when they do it literally looks just like sticker star, even showing the "Card" you're using in the top left while you're using it.  In fact the Color Splash comparisons are innumerable such as the massive health pool.  While this isn't a gurantee that the battles are color splash, it's a damn good sign they are.  If I was Nintendo and had an entire fanbase for a game begging for a return to a previous style, the thing I'd make sure to show off in my trailer is that the new game is a return to that classic style, not more of the same.  Maybe it'll have partners which would be nice, but so far all we've seen is a generic bob-omb and maybe (keyword maybe) folded up Bowser.  Without unique designs it'll make the partners feel super unfiinished, and even then, these could just be tagalong quests which sticker star and color splash were abundant in.  Again, I'll hold off on final judgement until we have it in our hands or until more gameplay especially of the battle system comes out, but I'm not getting hyped until I know for a fact this isn't just Sticker Star 3.  At least the story actually looks good this time.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 14, 2020)

this looks beautiful but I just know its gonna suck. you just cant trust paper mario anymore


----------



## SexiestManAlive (May 14, 2020)

this is telling me there may have been a mario direct planned, but they didnt do it because of the virus


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2020)

Please let this have a normal battle system

*EDIT:* _sigh



_


----------



## Flirkyn (May 14, 2020)

Honestly, I didn't even disliked that much Sticker Star gameplay (haven't played Color Splash), but I hated the fact that the humor was imo pretty bad compared to three previous games.

I just hope it'll be the kind of humor we got in the olders one, because the trailer wasn't bad tbh


----------



## VashTS (May 14, 2020)

oh boy if this is real then maybe the super mario remasters are real too! nice.


----------



## Goku1992A (May 14, 2020)

Why the complaints ? If you have a hacked switch you are just going to pirate it anyway lol

EDIT: I never played a paper mario game I guess what steered me away was it was a turned based game. If it is like Mario 64 or something like that but paper version I guess it will be interesting to me.


----------



## YBLP (May 14, 2020)

Another not normal rpg Paper Mario game I guess


----------



## Reploid (May 14, 2020)

They still making those? Well I guess anything with mareo on it gonna sell


----------



## Something whatever (May 14, 2020)

I really wish Nintendo would do a proper Super Mario RPG follow-up. This looks pretty but I hope its not another sticker star trash fire


----------



## FailSandwich (May 14, 2020)

This looks absolutely amazing, but I'm worried it'll just be more Color Splash-style garbage... you'd think Nintendo would've learned their lesson by now, but you never know.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2020)

No Nintendo direct?


----------



## xskibbles (May 14, 2020)

I'll wait to judge the game but overall am very excited for a Paper Mario entry coming to the switch !


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Nintendo Switch+ stereoscopic 3D enhanced, that is what we need.


----------



## James_ (May 14, 2020)

Nintendo you know my wallet is still empty right


----------



## XDel (May 14, 2020)

Hopefully it captures the humor of the originals.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 14, 2020)

I would buy a Switch today if people weren't pandeminc hording stacks of them and selling for $500, $600, $700, $800 while people are already struggling.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

XDel said:


> Hopefully it captures the humor of the originals.


Yeah right.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 14, 2020)

no more shitker star bs looks like it's finally back to the TTYD style.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I would buy a Switch today if people weren't pandeminc hording stacks of them and selling for $500, $600, $700, $800 while people are already struggling.


I will buy a Nintendo Switch+ when they release it.


----------



## Hambrew (May 14, 2020)

Seems like another "winner".

ok but actually I hope it plays like Super Paper Mario, best game in the series.


----------



## supershadow64ds (May 14, 2020)

Remember the leaks saying that Paper Mario would be a more traditional RPG? I remember.
God I wish I didn't.

It's just Paper Mario: Sticker Stardust Crusaders.


----------



## Niels Van Son (May 14, 2020)

What I'm more concerned about is the fact that the game was mentionned along with the rumored Mario remakes for switch.

...could they be real ?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> Seems like another "winner".
> 
> ok but actually I hope it plays like Super Paper Mario, best game in the series.


Yeah I loved that game gameplay and graphics wise


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 14, 2020)

just read this though


> _The Origami King _also features a new ring-based combat system that Nintendo promises will put your puzzle-solving skills to the test.


you had to add a fucking gimmick didn't you nintendo?
hype dropped by 20%


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

TangentingTangerines said:


> Hate to be a debbie downer, but based on what I'm seeing in the trailer, I'm not getting my hopes up.  They only show gameplay of an actual fight once, which leads me to believe that they're hiding the fact that this is just Sticker Star 3/Color Splash 2, and when they do it literally looks just like sticker star, even showing the "Card" you're using in the top left while you're using it.  In fact the Color Splash comparisons are innumerable such as the massive health pool.  While this isn't a gurantee that the battles are color splash, it's a damn good sign they are.  If I was Nintendo and had an entire fanbase for a game begging for a return to a previous style, the thing I'd make sure to show off in my trailer is that the new game is a return to that classic style, not more of the same.  Maybe it'll have partners which would be nice, but so far all we've seen is a generic bob-omb and maybe (keyword maybe) folded up Bowser.  Without unique designs it'll make the partners feel super unfiinished, and even then, these could just be tagalong quests which sticker star and color splash were abundant in.  Again, I'll hold off on final judgement until we have it in our hands or until more gameplay especially of the battle system comes out, but I'm not getting hyped until I know for a fact this isn't just Sticker Star 3.  At least the story actually looks good this time.


We have footage of the gameplay now.
It isn't the Sticker System.
It's the old RPG style with a new ring system.
Halleluyah!


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 14, 2020)

My favorite is Super Paper Mario. I doubt there will be another one like that.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> just read this though
> 
> you had to add a fucking gimmick didn't you nintendo?
> hype dropped by 20%


dude it's the classic rpg system but MORE STRATEGIC
this is a GOOD thing


----------



## supershadow64ds (May 14, 2020)

Reploid said:


> They still making those? Well I guess anything with mareo on it gonna sell


Comparatively speaking, more GameCube owners had TTYD than Wii U owners had Color Splash. 

Color Splash did not do so hot. It really makes me question who thought making a new Paper Mario like this was a good idea.


----------



## YBLP (May 14, 2020)

Battle system footage


----------



## Arras (May 14, 2020)

TangentingTangerines said:


> Hate to be a debbie downer, but based on what I'm seeing in the trailer, I'm not getting my hopes up.  They only show gameplay of an actual fight once, which leads me to believe that they're hiding the fact that this is just Sticker Star 3/Color Splash 2, and when they do it literally looks just like sticker star, even showing the "Card" you're using in the top left while you're using it.  In fact the Color Splash comparisons are innumerable such as the massive health pool.  While this isn't a gurantee that the battles are color splash, it's a damn good sign they are.  If I was Nintendo and had an entire fanbase for a game begging for a return to a previous style, the thing I'd make sure to show off in my trailer is that the new game is a return to that classic style, not more of the same.  Maybe it'll have partners which would be nice, but so far all we've seen is a generic bob-omb and maybe (keyword maybe) folded up Bowser.  Without unique designs it'll make the partners feel super unfiinished, and even then, these could just be tagalong quests which sticker star and color splash were abundant in.  Again, I'll hold off on final judgement until we have it in our hands or until more gameplay especially of the battle system comes out, but I'm not getting hyped until I know for a fact this isn't just Sticker Star 3.  At least the story actually looks good this time.


Here's a short clip of a turn in the new battle system:


Edit: oh, I got sniped. They have a video with a bunch of extra screenshots too though


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> hype dropped by 20%


I myself was not hyped, just slightly interested.

My interest has now dropped by about 90%.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Arras said:


> Here's a short clip of a turn in the new battle system:
> 
> 
> Edit: oh, I got sniped. They have a video with a bunch of extra screenshots too though



The battle system looks really not fun. Like a gimmick that a little child would come up with.

There are some really good screenshots in the second video, though.


----------



## x65943 (May 14, 2020)

YBLP said:


> Battle system footage



They can't keep getting away with this :"'(

My heart is a plaything to them


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

After watching the battle system, I have completely lost interest. And origami Princess Peach is ugly.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

*SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> After watching the battle system, I have completely lost interest. And origami Princess Peach is ugly.


It's basically the old battle system with more strategy.
And origami Princess Peach is basically mind-controlled and "reborn" as origami- who cares if she looks weird, she's _evil_ now.


----------



## Arras (May 14, 2020)

Remember that's like the most simplistic tutorial use of that system possible though. Whether it'll be interesting depends on how they actually use it in more complex encounters.


----------



## ploggy (May 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> just read this though
> 
> you had to add a fucking gimmick didn't you nintendo?
> hype dropped by 20%


Nintendo uses Hype Kill...... It's super effective!


----------



## Gon Freecss (May 14, 2020)

Looks nice to me. I love these series, the only ones i haven't played  are the N64 one and Color Splash


----------



## diggeloid (May 14, 2020)

Was...was that a Prime 4 tease at the end?!


----------



## DANTENDO (May 14, 2020)

diggeloid said:


> Was...was that a Prime 4 tease at the end?!


Yeh wel spotted


----------



## duwen (May 14, 2020)

It had me at "will you crease yourself and be reborn like me"...
I don't own a Switch, but I really hope we finally get another entry in the series comparable to the first two games.


----------



## BvanBart (May 14, 2020)

My wallettttttt


----------



## Goku1992A (May 14, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> Seems like another "winner".
> 
> ok but actually I hope it plays like Super Paper Mario, best game in the series.



I'm going to try that game on Dolphin I like the way the gameplay . I wish all paper mario games was like that but I guess some people like RPG with mario.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 14, 2020)

Seems like it won't have any card like bullshit this time but will have a gimmick of shifting enemy positions around. honestly I can live with that. not perfect but not absouloutly terrible either


----------



## SonowRaevius (May 14, 2020)

Will wait for more details on the battle system. 

If it is anything like the past two games with the cards and endless grinding it can fuck right off though. 

Thankfully Bug Fables is coming soon, so if I want a classical paper mario experience there is that.


----------



## DbGt (May 14, 2020)

Omg, cant wait for this! Looks amazing!


----------



## Centrix (May 14, 2020)

I woke up to this on my Nexus Player, I'm a big fan of this series, can't wait. It looks like the series is going back to its roots from N64, thank the stars (no pun intended lol).


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 14, 2020)

Looks like crap.

Are those leaks real then?


----------



## Lazyt (May 14, 2020)

so direct cannceled?


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 14, 2020)

"Heres sticker star 3. Very cool, very fun. Buy pls we cant upscale mario 64, sunshine, and galaxy and put it in widescreen."



diggeloid said:


> Was...was that a Prime 4 tease at the end?!


Itll be a cold day in hell before nintendo mentions prime 4 in any capacity in the next 5 years.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> "Heres sticker star 3. Very cool, very fun. Buy pls we cant upscale mario 64, sunshine, and galaxy and put it in widescreen."
> 
> 
> Itll be a cold day in hell before nintendo mentions prime 4 in any capacity in the next 5 years.


Why is everyone acting like this is Sticker Star 3? It isn't. It has a new battle system arguably closer to the old (64/TTYD) style than the Sticker System.
Everyone's hating on this like the footage that people have posted here THREE TIMES OVER now that shows the battle system just doesn't exist.


----------



## sup3rgh0st (May 14, 2020)

Lazyt said:


> so direct cannceled?


That was pretty much confirmed a while ago. https://www.pocketgamer.biz/asia/news/73259/nintendo-direct-e3-2020-unlikely/


----------



## Nerdtendo (May 14, 2020)

I no joke just finished like 90% of the script for a video about what I would want if a new paper mario happened. The only reason I made it was because I was sure it wouldn't happen https://pastebin.com/ciqGaydf . Anyway, I refuse to let myself get excited. It definitely shows promise. A slightly dark undertone in the beginning fills me with a bit of hope. I need to see more battle and characters before I'm sold.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> I no joke just finished like 90% of the script for a video about what I would want if a new paper mario happened. The only reason I made it was because I was sure it wouldn't happen https://pastebin.com/ciqGaydf . Anyway, I refuse to let myself get excited. It definitely shows promise. A slightly dark undertone in the beginning fills me with a bit of hope. I need to see more battle and characters before I'm sold.


Battle: Battle system footage shows the system is basically a slightly streamlined version of the classic system with a new "ring" mechanic. Mario's in the middle and enemies are in spots on four concentric rings around him. Before attacking, you'll have chances to rotate the rings to be able to attack more enemies.
Characters: The villain is the evil King Olly (the titular Origami King). He did some origami crud to Peach's Castle, a bunch of Bowser's minions and even Peach herself. Mario's new "assistant partner" Olivia is basically this game's Kersti or Huey, but guess what- she's King Olly's sister! Also, _YOU TEAM UP WITH BOWSER AND THERE APPEAR TO BE ACTUAL PARTNERS LIKE 64/TTYD._


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 14, 2020)

Well that intro was disturbing.

The game itself looks great.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

CallmeBerto said:


> Well that intro was disturbing.
> 
> The game itself looks great.


Giving me some serious TTYD vibes what with the _mind-controlled Peach_ and all.
I love it.
Already preordered.


----------



## Nerdtendo (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Battle: Battle system footage shows the system is basically a slightly streamlined version of the classic system with a new "ring" mechanic. Mario's in the middle and enemies are in spots on four concentric rings around him. Before attacking, you'll have chances to rotate the rings to be able to attack more enemies.
> Characters: The villain is the evil King Olly (the titular Origami King). He did some origami crud to Peach's Castle, a bunch of Bowser's minions and even Peach herself. Mario's new "assistant partner" Olivia is basically this game's Kersti or Huey, but guess what- she's King Olly's sister! Also, _YOU TEAM UP WITH BOWSER AND THERE APPEAR TO BE ACTUAL PARTNERS LIKE 64/TTYD._


I see the ring thing but don't fully understand it yet. I need more. As for characters, I need to see a town filled with characters that aren't toads and preferably not previously established mario characters.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

3 good paper marios and 3 bad paper marios
perfectly balanced as all things should be


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> 3 good paper marios and 3 bad paper marios
> perfectly balanced as all things should be


No, this seems like we'll end up with 4 to 2.
Super was good. Weird but good.
This seems like it'll be good.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> No, this seems like we'll end up with 4 to 2.
> Super was good. Weird but good.
> This seems like it'll be good.


bringing the stickers back, overexaggerating the paper artstyle, mario still has a 2 frame walk cycle...
And now this new ring battle system
the only way you could be hyped for this is if you're blinded by nostalgia- there's no way nintendo isn't going to screw up this next game


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> bringing the stickers back, overexaggerating the paper artstyle, mario still has a 2 frame walk cycle...
> And now this new ring battle system
> the only way you could be hyped for this is if you're blinded by nostalgia- there's no way nintendo isn't going to screw up this next game


_dude
check the gameplay footage
IT'S NOT THE STICKER SYSTEM ANYMORE
HOW MANY TIMES WILL I HAVE TO CORRECT PEOPLE ON THIS_


----------



## Stealphie (May 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> There's a new Paper Mario game, which got a trailer shadow-dropped by Nintendo today. Titled Paper Mario: The Origami King, it features the paper style you're used to, mixed in with origami crafts. In the trailer, you can see various worlds Mario must explore, along with partners, some game mechanics, and even the battle system. Nintendo claims that The Origami King will be a comedic adventure starring familiar faces with a new look. The game will be releasing for the Nintendo Switch on July 17th.



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


AND IT'S NOT USING THE STICKER SYSTEM
HECK YEAH


----------



## Stealphie (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> AND IT'S NOT USING THE STICKER SYSTEM
> HECK YEAH


is it bad that i like color splash


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> is it bad that i like color splash


not really (I used to like it), but it's still great that they're using something different this time
I like traditional RPGs, and although the Sticker System could be fun, having your _entire battle system_ revolve around consumable items with little to no strategy except "what thing do I pick and what stuff do I go back and _buy_ before a big fight" is fundamentally flawed.
This doesn't seem to be that (the Shiny Boots in the trailer are likely either a consumable _separate_ from standard attacks or an upgraded thing like the Power Jump or whatever in 64/TTYD), and it has more strategy!


----------



## AlexMCS (May 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> is it bad that i like color splash



Yes.


----------



## Stealphie (May 14, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> Yes.


No.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 14, 2020)

The battle system is like .... dance revolution .... without dance.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> The battle system is like .... dance revolution .... without dance.


You're pretty wrong. However:
To quote Scott the Woz: "Well, it's just a revolution at that point."


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2020)

There doesn't seem to be any stickers or cards in sight, so it can only go up from here. While the story seems much more simple than something like TTYD, it also seems significantly more creative than the last two games. It looks really nice, there are these amazing things called PARTY MEMBERS. It seems that the devs are making much more of what we want, but I'm also glad that they're, seemingly, taking many of the good ideas from these new games, most notably the much more expansive level design, instead of just forgoing them altogether.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> There doesn't seem to be any stickers or cards in sight, so it can only go up from here. While the story seems much more simple than something like TTYD, it also seems significantly more creative than the last two games. It looks really nice, there are these amazing things called PARTY MEMBERS. It seems that the devs are making much more of what we want, but I'm also glad that they're, seemingly, taking many of the good ideas from these new games, most notably the much more expansive level design, instead of just forgoing them altogether.


Clever use of a paper world + new interesting antagonist + RPG mechanics and partners + seemingly expansive and detailed world + neat new overworld gimmick = basically all the good bits from the classic and sticker games combined.
Nintendo's getting plenty of paper from me- paper _money,_ to be exact.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 14, 2020)

So, is bowser not the bad guy in these gmes?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So, is bowser not the bad guy in these gmes?


It varies heavily.
64: Bowser.
TTYD: Shadow Queen.
Super: Count Bleck (kind of).
SS: Bowser.
CS: Bowser, but he's really being controlled by the black paint.
TOK: King Olly.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> It varies heavily.
> 64: Bowser.
> TTYD: Shadow Queen.
> Super: Count Bleck (kind of).
> ...


nothing to see here ladies and gentlemen


----------



## FGFlann (May 14, 2020)

Bowser is the hero in every game.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> It varies heavily.
> 64: Bowser.
> TTYD: Shadow Queen.
> Super: Count Bleck (kind of).
> ...


Oh, I see. So is just the ones with bowser not a villian where people like those games.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> actually the main villain in super was dimentio


I said kind of because I didn't want to spoil it lol


----------



## Username4321 (May 14, 2020)

I feel like an abused spouse deciding whether or not to take him back.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Oh, I see. So is just the ones with bowser not a villian where people like those games.


Yeah, but mostly because the Sticker games suck in comparison to the others.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> My heart's been broken too many times to trust Paper Mario games to be good based on title along anymore. But the trailer certainly gives me the tiniest bit of hope.


Same here I wanna be optimistic but after ss and cs and the closure of the studio behind m&l(RIP ye will be missed) I would hope pm would return to form


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I said kind of because I didn't want to spoil it lol


oh fuck i'm an idiot lmao


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

DarkShinigami said:


> Same here I wanna be optimistic but after ss and cs and the closure of the studio behind m&l(RIP ye will be missed) I would hope pm would return to form


it seems to be both returning to form, using the good bits from the sticker duology (the few good bits there are lol) and trying something new
I _am_ optimistic because this looks cool and fun


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Yeah, but mostly because the Sticker games suck in comparison to the others.


I was joking actually. Though, I kinda feel like they just want to make a new villain just so bowser can be part of the character's party. Think people prefer Bowser as a playable character more than just "Obligatory plot device" used in the Main Mario series. Kinda surprised they haven't considered the idea of using Super mario 2 with the Dream world, and wart and such. Would be for a interesting story to revisit. Unless Nintendo don't consider that official mario related.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I was joking actually. Though, I kinda feel like they just want to make a new villain just so bowser can be part of the character's party. Think people prefer Bowser as a playable character more than just "Obligatory plot device" used in the Main Mario series. Kinda surprised they haven't considered the idea of using Super mario 2 with the Dream world, and wart and such. Would be for a interesting story to revisit. Unless Nintendo don't consider that official mario related.


...It's basically an official rom hack of Doki Doki Panic.
However, I cannot wait to play as Paper Mario with the assistance of Bowser-but-folded-into-a-stand.
Square Bowser.
Squowser.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Clever use of a paper world + new interesting antagonist + RPG mechanics and partners + seemingly expansive and detailed world + neat new overworld gimmick = basically all the good bits from the classic and sticker games combined.
> Nintendo's getting plenty of paper from me- paper _money,_ to be exact.


The only problem I see here is all the *PAPER *keep bringing up, because that is why this series has sucked dunkey-dick since Sticker Star. I say that because they make these games around being *PAPER *games, with *PAPER *characters, and a *PAPER* world, with *PAPER* gameplay, and with characters *PAPER *characters making "funny" jokes about them being *PAPER* HAHA this is so funny, I think your five-year-old cousin laughed! Actually though, I think Nintendo basing the entire franchise's identity around its art style is why the series fell. Now, with this game, now only are they doing something actually doing something unique and creative with the concept. I only mean that 50%, though, as Color Splash (occasionally) used it for challenging and memorable gameplay scenarios, like having to escape from a piece of cardboard that is folding up, and ready to crush Mario. Many of the things from this trailer seem to be hinting at these types of setpieces being expanded upon. Anyways, if you couldn't tell, I think highly of what we've seen of the game so far, but I will not HESITATE to send the series back to hell if this game disappoints me.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> The only problem I see here is all the *PAPER *keep bringing up, because that is why this series has sucked dunkey-dick since Sticker Star. I say that because they make these games around being *PAPER *games, with *PAPER *characters, and a *PAPER* world, with *PAPER* gameplay, and with characters *PAPER *characters making "funny" jokes about them being *PAPER* HAHA this is so funny, I think your five-year-old cousin laughed! Actually though, I think Nintendo basing the entire franchise's identity around its art style is why the series fell. Now, with this game, now only are they doing something actually doing something unique and creative with the concept. I only mean that 50%, though, as Color Splash (occasionally) used it for challenging and memorable gameplay scenarios, like having to escape from a piece of cardboard that is folding up, and ready to crush Mario. Many of the things from this trailer seem to be hinting at these types of setpieces being expanded upon. Anyways, if you couldn't tell, I think highly of what we've seen of the game so far, but I will not HESITATE to send the series back to hell if this game disappoints me.


I mean the paper gimmicks in Color Splash were actually pretty funny and it seems that the origami gimmicks here won't suck


----------



## banjo2 (May 14, 2020)

Cool game or whatever but DOES THAT THING AT THE END MEAN ANYTHING FOR METROID OR WAs it just for funnies???


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I mean the paper gimmicks in Color Splash were actually pretty funny and it seems that the origami gimmicks here won't suck


Funny? All the game does is say such bold things as "HEY LOOK, WE'RE PAPER, WE'RE PAPER, HAHA, FUNNY", and it never tackles any of these jokes in a clever way at all. Again, the gameplay side is another story, well, when it decides to be, but my point still stands.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> Funny? All the game does is say such bold things as "HEY LOOK, WE'RE PAPER, WE'RE PAPER, HAHA, FUNNY", and it never tackles any of these jokes in a clever way at all. Again, the gameplay side is another story, well, when it decides to be, but my point still stands.


If you don't like paper puns, that's your problem. It doesn't mean the game itself isn't making them cleverly.
But now they know how to do it subtler like with Origami Peach's monologue.


----------



## KingVamp (May 14, 2020)

Considering M&L RPG had different items like Boots and I don't see any tickers, I feel like this is just yet another spin on the Paper Mario series. Honestly, the ring thing could be really fun. Let's see.


----------



## FGFlann (May 14, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> The only problem I see here is all the *PAPER *keep bringing up, because that is why this series has sucked dunkey-dick since Sticker Star. I say that because they make these games around being *PAPER *games, with *PAPER *characters, and a *PAPER* world, with *PAPER* gameplay, and with characters *PAPER *characters making "funny" jokes about them being *PAPER* HAHA this is so funny, I think your five-year-old cousin laughed! Actually though, I think Nintendo basing the entire franchise's identity around its art style is why the series fell. Now, with this game, now only are they doing something actually doing something unique and creative with the concept. I only mean that 50%, though, as Color Splash (occasionally) used it for challenging and memorable gameplay scenarios, like having to escape from a piece of cardboard that is folding up, and ready to crush Mario. Many of the things from this trailer seem to be hinting at these types of setpieces being expanded upon. Anyways, if you couldn't tell, I think highly of what we've seen of the game so far, but I will not HESITATE to send the series back to hell if this game disappoints me.


I actually agree with your criticism whole heartedly. A joke can only run so far before it falls flat.


----------



## MegaV2 (May 14, 2020)

Who the hell even asked for this crap? I'm actually dumbfound right now


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (May 14, 2020)

Meh. Not trusting


----------



## DANTENDO (May 14, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Cool game or whatever but DOES THAT THING AT THE END MEAN ANYTHING FOR METROID OR WAs it just for funnies???


Yeh mayb the next thing nintendo show is a trailer of tht samus appearing and everyone thinking shit its prime 4 but then it appears as the trilogy remasters which is no bad thing though


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 14, 2020)

I am both excited, and some what worried.

With what nintendo has been doing to paper mario recently, i can only hope that this'll be good.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> bringing the stickers back, overexaggerating the paper artstyle, mario still has a 2 frame walk cycle...
> And now this new ring battle system
> the only way you could be hyped for this is if you're blinded by nostalgia- there's no way nintendo isn't going to screw up this next game


The ring thing proves it to already be a real mess up.


----------



## Teletron1 (May 14, 2020)

Well part 1 to the supposed Mario Anniversary start 
Hopefully it does go back to the roots of a more RPG style keeping the fingers crossed

also love the name and the sound is top notch very cinematic once again


----------



## smilodon (May 14, 2020)

It is like Pokémon, people will buy it because "maybe it will be good this time".


----------



## raxadian (May 14, 2020)

Now.... whatever happened to that supposed Mario & Luigi RPG for the Switch?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

MegaV2 said:


> Who the hell even asked for this crap? I'm actually dumbfound right now


_boi people been asking for a new Paper Mario game without the sticker system since Sticker Star came out
you're ignoring an entire fanbase_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smilodon said:


> It is like Pokémon, people will buy it because "maybe it will be good this time".


Hi! Would you be willing to take my survey on the reasons behind blind and unhelpful hate?


----------



## playstays_shun (May 14, 2020)

So are we optimistic or pessimistic about this release? in general?

and is TTYD the GoAT?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 14, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Please let this have a normal battle system
> 
> *EDIT:* _sigh
> 
> View attachment 208990_



Uhhh..."ring-based?"

Don't tell me you use fucking hula-hoops as weapons! XD


----------



## proffk (May 14, 2020)

Looks interesting but not sure about the battle system.


----------



## frankGT (May 14, 2020)

OMG! Yesss! Finally! And only 2 months away ... 

I'm ready, my switch is ready, my sd card is ready, my internet is ready...

Love this series, even loved color splash despite the battle system, this seems to have gone in a more interesting direction regarding that, so... no more spoiling! Cant wait.

Edit: So much negativity, you guys haven't even played it, assume positive unless proven negative, not the other way around.


----------



## KingVamp (May 14, 2020)

The circle looks big enough for more than just Mario, so hopefully playable partners are the case.

Anyway, I wonder if the M&L RPG guys helped with this game.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Uhhh..."ring-based?"
> 
> Don't tell me you use fucking hula-hoops as weapons! XD


...no.
IDK if this was a joke but the ring system seems neat.
Mario's in the middle, and around you are four concentric rings, each with ten spots for enemies.
You get chances to rotate the rings to line up enemies for increased damage as well as getting to attack more enemies in a turn.
Aside from that it's basically the classic RPG system.


----------



## FGFlann (May 14, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Uhhh..."ring-based?"
> 
> Don't tell me you use fucking hula-hoops as weapons! XD


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Mario's in the middle, and around you are four concentric rings, each with ten spots for enemies.
> You get chances to rotate the rings to line up enemies for increased damage as well as getting to attack more enemies in a turn.
> Aside from that it's basically the classic RPG system.


we just wanted a normal battle system like TTYD. and they couldn't even do that...nintendo are fucking useless these days


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> we just wanted a normal battle system like TTYD. and they couldn't even do that...nintendo are fucking useless these days


1) wow you sure are being rather extreme over one specific thing you wanted and didn't get
2) dude this basically is the standard battle system but with a new thing that ADDS to it


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 14, 2020)

video of the battle system
yep not liking it


----------



## Zyvyn (May 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> There's a new Paper Mario game, which got a trailer shadow-dropped by Nintendo today. Titled Paper Mario: The Origami King, it features the paper style you're used to, mixed in with origami crafts. In the trailer, you can see various worlds Mario must explore, along with partners, some game mechanics, and even the battle system. Nintendo claims that The Origami King will be a comedic adventure starring familiar faces with a new look. The game will be releasing for the Nintendo Switch on July 17th.



from the trailer on its own it does look like a step in the right direction at least. Though I personally am going to wait for the reviews on this one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> dude this basically is the standard battle system but with a new thing that ADDS to it


look at the video


----------



## Zyvyn (May 14, 2020)

XDel said:


> Hopefully it captures the humor of the originals.


Humor was the one think that I think every game handled well


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> look at the video


I did. I also looked at the separate gameplay footage.
It's not stickers, and the Shiny Boots are likely either a) Mario's current equipped boots or b) a separate, stronger attack like the Power Bounce from the old games.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Paper Plane Mario

Newspaper Mario

Edible paper Mario

Papyrus paper Mario: Mario in Egypt

Pay-Per-View Mario

Paper mache Mario


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> video of the battle system
> yep not liking it



hey that doesn't look that bad
i only really based it off the few millseconds of footage i found from the actual trailer but it seems to look a bit strategic
let's just hope the gimmick actually adds to the gameplay


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 14, 2020)

lets take a moment to explain why that ring battle system is bad. you might look at it and just see 4 enemies and think no big deal it looks pretty easy to line them up and you can do it quickly. well you know what i see? That ring is pretty big there could be 10 maybe even 20 enemies on the damn thing at one time. that's a lot of messing with rings rotating back and forth again and again to line up the perfect shots instead of just picking a group and fucking attack right now. nintendo have said 





> that allows players to flex their puzzle-solving skills


 well you know what nintendo? if i wanted to play a fucking puzzle game i will play a fucking puzzle game! 

i definitely won't be paying money for this.


----------



## Zyvyn (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> hey that doesn't look that bad
> i only really based it off the few millseconds of footage i found from the actual trailer but it seems to look a bit strategic
> let's just hope the gimmick actually adds to the gameplay


and it doesn't take 15 seconds to attack once like in color splash


----------



## osaka35 (May 14, 2020)

Here's hoping it's a different team than sticker star or color splash. Looks nice at any rate.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> lets take a moment to explain why that ring battle system is bad. you might look at it and just see 4 enemies and think no big deal it looks pretty easy to line them up and you can do it quickly. well you know what i see? That ring is pretty big there could be 10 maybe even 20 enemies on the damn thing at one time. that's a lot of messing with rings rotating back and forth again and again to line up the perfect shots instead of just picking a group and fucking attack right now. nintendo have said  well you know what nintendo? if i wanted to play a fucking puzzle game i will play a fucking puzzle game!
> 
> i definitely won't be paying money for this.


nah it just seems like you don't like strategy games in general
in games like advance wars you have literally dozens of soldiers about to bomb your base and rape you- using good strategic thinking and proper distribution of your weapons you can easily clear the entire place and win the war
Also, nintendo could always implement a system for people to attack multiple rows of enemies at the same time- you dont have to clear row after row


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> lets take a moment to explain why that ring battle system is bad. you might look at it and just see 4 enemies and think no big deal it looks pretty easy to line them up and you can do it quickly. well you know what i see? That ring is pretty big there could be 10 maybe even 20 enemies on the damn thing at one time. that's a lot of messing with rings rotating back and forth again and again to line up the perfect shots instead of just picking a group and fucking attack right now. nintendo have said  well you know what nintendo? if i wanted to play a fucking puzzle game i will play a fucking puzzle game!
> 
> i definitely won't be paying money for this.


After you have explained the battle system more.. I actually have NEGATIVE interest in this game.

I think that means that I dislike-hate it. Already!

What a total rubbish-fiesta of a battle system!


----------



## DbGt (May 14, 2020)

Game size 6777mb, Nintendo uploaded the game on May 4 to eshop, so its already finished.

https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/1260981262669328385


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

what??
where can i get it?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

DbGt said:


> Game size 6777mb, Nintendo uploaded the game on May 4 to eshop, so its already finished.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/1260981262669328385


So, no chance of them scrapping the stupid gameplay system.

0/10. Worst game in the entire series.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



64bitmodels said:


> what??
> where can i get it?


Shows a release date of July 17.

Surprised that you want play this absolute crap, let alone buy it.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> So, no chance of them scrapping the stupid gameplay system.
> 
> 0/10. Worst game in the entire series.
> 
> ...


you're forgetting sticker star and color splash even existed??
either way, a cool looking battle system isnt enough to sell me on the game 
and looking at all the other gameplay footage, it's safe to say im not getting it until the review scores are out
intelligent systems my ass... only knows how to make fire emblem

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

besides- mario and luigi is a way better rpg series
they actually had good games after the 3rd entry- yes, paper jam was good
fight me


----------



## DbGt (May 14, 2020)

Also, looks like battles will be timed, and you could buy more time with coins, perhaps?


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

oh wait never mind, i hate the battle system now
puzzle games and strategy games are good because you could take as long as you want- now that we've just heard of a timer... yeah fuck that


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> you're forgetting sticker star and color splash even existed??


Neither of those games are as absolutely stupid as this one.


DbGt said:


> Also, looks like battles will be timed, and you could buy more time with coins, perhaps?


Microtransactions. *Nods head*.. nice one, Nintendo.. *shakes head*.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

tho i might as well say this- if yall want classic paper mario again just get south park the stick of truth
ubisoft actually knows what made paper mario so fun and turned it up by 11. it's one of my favorite RPGS yet, 
TBH its better than ttyd.
it's a bit old though- it came out in 2014.
if you care for more gimmicky stuff you can always get the sequel


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> So, no chance of them scrapping the stupid gameplay system.
> 
> 0/10. Worst game in the entire series.
> 
> ...


Not everyone blindly hates on something new before it even gets actually released.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Not everyone blindly hates on something new before it even gets actually released.


i blindly hated on sonic forces on its reveal trailer, said it was shit... and look i was right
even as an optimist, it's always better to be a pessimist about something
after all, you can't get disappointed for the game to not meet your standards when you never really had any high standards for it anyways


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Not everyone blindly hates on something new before it even gets actually released.


I am fortunate to not be blind. You have insulted blind people, shame on you.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> i blindly hated on sonic forces on its reveal trailer, said it was shit... and look i was right


Yeah, but that was continuing a gameplay formula that had been going down in quality.
This is actually a new battle system and crud that's more in line with the older games (the ones people LIKE).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I am fortunate to not be blind. You have insulted blind people, shame on you.


Blindly (adverb):
a) as if blind, without seeing or noticing
*b) without reasoning or questioning*
You're demonstrating definition B- hating on the new battle system before we have more knowledge of it than a minute and a half of footage.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Yeah, but that was continuing a gameplay formula that had been going down in quality.
> This is actually a new battle system and crud that's more in line with the older games (the ones people LIKE).


mean while south park the stick of truth lifted the battle system from the older games and improved on what worked instead of trying to unsuccessfully innovate with it... It didnt even look bad at first but the timer just killed all my hype. Plus the unreal engine 5 trailer already stole all my money


----------



## Lazyboss (May 14, 2020)

Finally, I've been waiting for so long now, and somehow when I read origami king I remembered Heavy Rain.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> mean while south park the stick of truth lifted the battle system from the older games and improved on what worked instead of trying to unsuccessfully innovate with it... It didnt even look bad at first but the timer just killed all my hype. Plus the unreal engine 5 trailer already stole all my money


dude the timer is just so that you can't rotate the rings as much as you want all the time
besides, the "buy more time" option from the gameplay footage seems like it'll be easy to do considering the obscene amount of money mario has throughout


----------



## ChatMan (May 14, 2020)

We have arrived at infinity.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> dude the timer is just so that you can't rotate the rings as much as you want all the time
> besides, the "buy more time" option from the gameplay footage seems like it'll be easy to do considering the obscene amount of money mario has throughout


what makes you think that they won't make the prices extremely expensive to accomodate for the larger money you'll get
i said this in a previous thread and ill say it again
"that's not fixing the problem, that's just delaying the inevitable"


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> what makes you think that they won't make the prices extremely expensive to accomodate for the larger money you'll get
> i said this in a previous thread and ill say it again
> "that's not fixing the problem, that's just delaying the inevitable"


this fixes the problem of color splash both having little to no strategy and taking way too long to make your move.
if you really need more time just to line up enemies, then that's your problem.
besides, have paper mario games ever been known for their brutal difficulty? this likely won't cause any problems in terms of battle difficulty.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> this fixes the problem of color splash both having little to no strategy and taking way too long to make your move.
> if you really need more time just to line up enemies, then that's your problem.
> besides, have paper mario games ever been known for their brutal difficulty? this likely won't cause any problems in terms of battle difficulty.


no theyve been known for their simple and intuitive battle systems that makes fighting enemies feel fresh and fun rather than a chore.
if nintendo wanted to limit the time you had in a battle they can always just go candy crush style and limit the moves you can make rather than have a timer watching over you- that way you can have more time to think about what moves to make while still conserving your energy rather than making rash and quick decisions that will just give you a game over
this is what advance wars did and it worked excellently


----------



## weatMod (May 14, 2020)

can't help but think that if this game doesn't come with  some kind of construction paper origami labo kit tie in that it will be a totally missed opportunity 
would be cool t have an origami mushroom that interacts with a joycon somehow to do something


----------



## Jonna (May 14, 2020)

Also, Nintendo, you CANNOT JUST THROW A METROID REFERENCE OUT THERE LIKE THAT WITHOUT COMMUNICATION ABOUT A CERTAIN SOMETHING IN THE WORKS


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Jonna said:


> Also, Nintendo, you CANNOT JUST THROW A METROID REFERENCE OUT THERE LIKE THAT WITHOUT COMMUNICATION ABOUT A CERTAIN SOMETHING IN THE WORKS


we can look at a game and decide it's not for us yknow. we don't have to play a game to say "hey, this isn't for me"


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

Looks amazing.  They showed too much gameplay for a gameplay trailer, though.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Looks amazing.  They showed too much gameplay for a gameplay trailer, though.


at least it's gameplay and not what we got with that assassin's creed trailer


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 14, 2020)

FGFlann said:


>



Is this a JoJo reference?


----------



## ombus (May 14, 2020)

A trailer announcement of a game now could mean that a direct is close so they can show more there. I hope so.. I want a real direct.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 14, 2020)

I just want amazing writing. Thousand Year Door was great all around. Heck, Super Paper Mario may have been lacking a little in the gameplay department, it still had great writing.


----------



## FGFlann (May 14, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Is this a JoJo reference?


No... No it isn't.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 14, 2020)

One of the best things about this announcement is also one of the most worrying for me!... I'm loving the 'here's a new game from us! With gameplay footage! And a release date in 2 months!' - bravo Nintendo!! ....But the simple fact that it's appeared out of nowhere (okay, we'd heard Paper Mario rumours, but you get my point!) yet will be released in a couple of months? I get the sinking feeling it's gonna be another Sticker Star-like pile of shit....

Aside from that, Highlight = Metroid hat! Which kinda gives weight to my point above I suppose...


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2020)

Looks pretty nice!

Reminds me I really should finish/replay the other paper mario games sometime...


----------



## ChatMan (May 14, 2020)

I suppose you could say that the community is very "torn" over this.


----------



## KingVamp (May 14, 2020)

DbGt said:


> Also, looks like battles will be timed, and you could buy more time with coins, perhaps?


I wonder if moves/attacks would force them to move to other spaces. Like getting pushed back.


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

ChatMan said:


> I suppose you could say that the community is very "torn" over this.


I don't get the hate for the battle system, seems pretty quick and intuitive.  I guess some people only want re-treads of what they've already seen before, but I'll take innovation over nostalgia glasses any day of the week.  The old games will always be there.


----------



## ChatMan (May 14, 2020)

I am just happy to see some egg on the leaker's faces.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I don't get the hate for the battle system, seems pretty quick and intuitive.  I guess some people only want re-treads of what they've already seen before, but I'll take innovation over nostalgia glasses any day of the week.  The old games will always be there.


the original battle system wasnt broken or flawed or anything, so why nintendo had to try and change it is beyond me
if it aint broke dont fix it.
south park the stick of truth did what nintendo shouldve with paper mario- yes i get i bring that game up a lot but it's what paper mario after ttyd should have been.


----------



## FGFlann (May 14, 2020)

In all fairness Paper Mario games haven't been a consistent genre for a long time. Varying between amounts of RPG, platforming, and puzzle elements. Changing things up is just as normal as anything else.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> In all fairness Paper Mario games haven't been a consistent genre for a long time. Varying between amounts of RPG, platforming, and puzzle elements. Changing things up is just as normal as anything else.


I get that changing things up is a nice thing but then nintendo found a gameplay style no one liked and made it the new default one.
Imagine if god of war had a spinoff that was a puzzle game that got low review scores and even lower user scores. imagine if santa monica decided to make that puzzle game the new god of war gameplay style and throw away the one fans loved so much.
that's basically what nintendo did with paper mario


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> the original battle system wasnt broken or flawed or anything, so why nintendo had to try and change it is beyond me
> if it aint broke dont fix it.


I mean, how often do you see Nintendo use the exact same concepts from one game to the next in any of their IPs?  They didn't reach their current level of notoriety and popularity by resting on their laurels, but rather by constantly trying new things and applying multiple coats of polish to them.



64bitmodels said:


> south park the stick of truth did what nintendo shouldve with paper mario- yes i get i bring that game up a lot but it's what paper mario after ttyd should have been.


Eh, taken as interactive South Park episodes I enjoyed the humor in Stick of Truth and TSBW, but taken as full-fledged RPGs I found them fairly shallow and repetitive.  I can't really comment on how they compare to Paper Mario games after TTYD because that's the last one I played, but regardless I think Nintendo is probably better off continuing to do their own thing.


----------



## Tigran (May 14, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> One of the best things about this announcement is also one of the most worrying for me!... I'm loving the 'here's a new game from us! With gameplay footage! And a release date in 2 months!' - bravo Nintendo!! ....But the simple fact that it's appeared out of nowhere (okay, we'd heard Paper Mario rumours, but you get my point!) yet will be released in a couple of months? I get the sinking feeling it's gonna be another Sticker Star-like pile of shit....
> 
> Aside from that, Highlight = Metroid hat! Which kinda gives weight to my point above I suppose...




So... You'd rather it be more like FF7r And Last Guardian, and Duke Nukem forever where we know about them for years in advanced and don't know anything.


----------



## Jonna (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> we can look at a game and decide it's not for us yknow. we don't have to play a game to say "hey, this isn't for me"


Oh yeah, one absolutely can do that.

One doesn't have to call it the worst game and degrade it as though the opinion are facts.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I mean, *how often do you see Nintendo use the exact same concepts from one game to the next in any of their IPs?*  They didn't reach their current level of notoriety and popularity by resting on their laurels, but rather by constantly trying new things and applying multiple coats of polish to them.
> 
> 
> Eh, taken as interactive South Park episodes I enjoyed the humor in Stick of Truth and TSBW, but taken as full-fledged RPGs I found them fairly shallow and repetitive.  I can't really comment on how they compare to Paper Mario games after TTYD because that's the last one I played, but regardless I think Nintendo is probably better off continuing to do their own thing.


super mario bros to super mario bros the lost levels is a nice example. SMB3 to smw too.
Super Mario Sunshine was a direct sequel to 64 and it carried many concepts from that game
the metroids on GBA were fairly similar to super metroid albeit with better controls
the entire zelda series, both 3d and 2d is also an amazing example of this
NSMB and pokemon although those series prove your point more than anything with how repetitive they are is between installments.
F-zero before its demise also had similar concepts between games
Kirby's another example of this too.
DKC, Mario and Luigi, Mario kart, Pikmin, etc.
also, animal crossing and smash bros are good examples of this as well
Notice that most of these IPs are mainly nintendo's most popular ones... hmmm what could that *POSSIBLY* mean...


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> I get that changing things up is a nice thing but then nintendo found a gameplay style no one liked and made it the new default one.
> Imagine if god of war had a spinoff that was a puzzle game that got low review scores and even lower user scores. imagine if santa monica decided to make that puzzle game the new god of war gameplay style and throw away the one fans loved so much.
> that's basically what nintendo did with paper mario


for the last time, _THIS IS NOT THE STICKER SYSTEM.
THE STICKER SYSTEM IS NO LONGER THE DEFAULT ONE.
THIS IS NEW, AND IT'S CLOSER TO THE CLASSICS._


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> for the last time, _THIS IS NOT THE STICKER SYSTEM.
> THE STICKER SYSTEM IS NO LONGER THE DEFAULT ONE.
> THIS IS NEW, AND IT'S CLOSER TO THE CLASSICS._


again, closer to the classics would be south park. also, where's the partners in that trailer?? one of the most fun things about paper mario games were the partners you met along the journey. you'd use them and their abilities to solve clever puzzles hidden in the overworld. even super paper mario with the pixls got this right. sticker star, color splash and origami king arrive and- NOPE, FUCK THE PARTNERS, IT'S ALL MARIO NOW, WHO CARES ABOUT BEFRENDING PEOPLE THAT UNDER NORMAL CIRCUMSTANCES YOU WOULDN'T EVEN HESITATE TO KILL, WHO CARES ABOUT CLASSIC AND MEMORABLE CHARACTERS THAT MADE THE PAPER MARIO SERIES SO LOVED BY MANY, WHO CARES ABOUT THE CUSTOM ABILITIES THESE PARTNERS ADDED THAT MADE BATTLES IN PAPER MARIO SUCH A JOY TO PLAY,  NAHH LETS JUST THROW THAT OUT THE WINDOW CUZ IT'S ALL MARIO BABYYYYYYYYYY, ONLY PARTNER IN SIGHT IS THAT WEIRD GUY WHO JUST NARRATES AND HAS NO INTERESTING PERSONALITY BECAUSE PLAYERS LOVED THAT FROM SUPER PAPER MARIO SO MUCH AM I RIGHT BOYS? EXCEPT THAT EVEN THEN TIPPI HAD A NICE BACKSTORY THAT TIED IN WITH THE BIGASS PLOT TWIST OF THE GAME THAT MADE HER A MEMORABLE CHARACTER, BUT IN STICKER STAR AND COLOR SPLASH NONE OF THAT IS TO BE FOUND BECAUSE WHO NEEDS CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT AND GOOD WRITING AM I RIGHT GUYS


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> super mario bros to super mario bros the lost levels is a nice example. SMB3 to smw too.
> Super Mario Sunshine was a direct sequel to 64 and it carried many concepts from that game
> the metroids on GBA were fairly similar to super metroid albeit with better controls
> the entire zelda series, both 3d and 2d is also an amazing example of this
> ...


I'm not referring to the absolute basics like platforming controls.  SMW had a completely different type of overworld from SMB3, it had Yoshi, had the switches, had the cape, etc.  There was no FLUDD in SM64.  GBA Metroids each had some unique upgrades and weapons IIRC.  A Link Between Worlds has completely different mechanics from a Link to the Past.  Etc and so forth.

The one series I will concede has seen very few significant changes since the original Gameboy is Pokemon, but that's more a Game Freak thing.  For my part I'd prefer to never see other Nintendo IPs become as soulless as modern Pokemon and CoD are, regardless of whether that speeds up releases or not.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I'm not referring to the absolute basics like platforming controls.  SMW had a completely different type of overworld from SMW3, it had Yoshi, had the switches, had the cape, etc.  There was no FLUDD in SM64.  GBA Metroids each had some unique upgrades and weapons IIRC.  A Link Between Worlds has completely different mechanics from a Link to the Past.  Etc and so forth.
> 
> The one series I will concede has seen very few significant changes since the original Gameboy is Pokemon, but that's more a Game Freak thing.  For my part I'd prefer to never see other Nintendo IPs become as soulless as modern Pokemon and CoD are, regardless of whether that speeds up releases or not.


pokemon was a basic repetitive piece of crap RPG since the beginning and the fact it became as popular as it is just baffles me. it's a disgrace to actual good rpgs like final fantasy and the mana series


----------



## FGFlann (May 14, 2020)

I've never considered pokemon an RPG. There's no roleplaying, the only choice boxes give the illusion of choice. (A terrible trend in JRPGs). It's very much its own thing. Its popularity has nothing to do with it being classed as an RPG though, its because of very successful marketing campaigns that spawned a global phenomenon.


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> pokemon was a basic repetitive piece of crap RPG since the beginning and the fact it became as popular as it is just baffles me. it's a disgrace to actual good rpgs like final fantasy and the mana series


For a Gameboy game, Pokemon was mind-blowing and insanely good.  The issue is, for all intents and purposes, it's still a Gameboy game thirty years later, while other games have adapted themselves for new technology.  That's the primary problem with the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mindset.  One successful release can harden a developer forever against the idea of making any changes to the formula.  And even if it's a good formula, people are going to lose interest after a few sequels.


----------



## RandomUser (May 14, 2020)

There is one thing that no one is talking about for the battle system. Why have a timer on it? I don't remember any other Paper Mario games having a timer on their battle system. It going to give some people anxiety and making it feel like people will have to hurry it up, and to me that is no fun at all. Sure some RPG you can set the battle called Active Time Battle, but I do not recall them having a timer on them. I could be wrong though.
Or a better question would be is what is the timer being used for?

Eh, probably hack/cheat it to give infinite time.


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> There is one thing that no one is talking about for the battle system. Why have a timer on it? I don't remember any other Paper Mario games having a timer on their battle system. It going to give some people anxiety and making it feel like people will have to hurry it up, and to me that is no fun at all. Sure some RPG you can set the battle called Active Time Battle, but I do not recall them having a timer on them. I could be wrong though.
> Or a better question would be is what is the timer being used for?
> 
> Eh, probably hack/cheat it to give infinite time.


I personally think it's a neat addition.
Will give the right amount of stress to solve the puzzle and feel accomplished once you win the battle.


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (May 14, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> i hope it's good, cause' i ain't buying a switch if it's bad


Why not buy a Switch for its other good games? 


This game looks sick, though the trailer feels really off tonally. The fauxlosophy is really misplaced in a comedic-adventure Paper Mario game. I can't wait to see more of the gameplay, though!


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> There is one thing that no one is talking about for the battle system. Why have a timer on it? I don't remember any other Paper Mario games having a timer on their battle system. It going to give some people anxiety and making it feel like people will have to hurry it up, and to me that is no fun at all. Sure some RPG you can set the battle called Active Time Battle, but I do not recall them having a timer on them. I could be wrong though.
> Or a better question would be is what is the timer being used for?


This is all just speculative at the moment of course, but I'm betting it'll rate you for each battle based on clear time and other factors.  That said, this is _Mario_, and so you can also expect a *very* generous overall amount of time on the clock, along with generous goalposts for the battle ratings (bronze-silver-gold or whatever it might be).  From screenshots, we see you can definitely buy more time if absolutely necessary.

Mostly I think it's just there to give a slight sense of urgency.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> For a Gameboy game, Pokemon was mind-blowing and insanely good.  The issue is, for all intents and purposes, it's still a Gameboy game thirty years later, while other games have adapted themselves for new technology.  That's the primary problem with the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mindset.  One successful release can harden a developer forever against the idea of making any changes to the formula.


well you're right i guess- but that's also just helping my next point. it should be easy to find a good middle ground between innovating and staying the same.
megaman and megaman x are a great example of this. at first looking at the games, they might seem repetitive but each game has a new feature, improvement or gimmick to keep gameplay fresh (even if not all examples were sucessful. also WALL OF TEXT INCOMING)
Megaman 2 added 2 extra robot masters and set the standard for future megaman games
megaman 3 added the slide, which made for lots of new platforming challenges and ways to dodge attacks. they also added rush jet, spring, and marine.
megaman 4 added the charge shot- which made it much easier to deal with damage sponges and hard to hit enemies
Megaman 5 improved the charge shot and added beat.
Megaman 6 added the rush power adaptor and rush jet adaptor
megaman and bass added bass as a playable character
Megaman 9 added Protoman as a playable character.
Megaman 11 added the gear system
Megaman X added the dash and ride armors, along side an intro stage, the concept of armors and heart tanks and more fast paced gameplay in general
Megaman X2 made the dash a default part of X's moveset
Megaman X3 added the chips and the ability to swap ride armors, though only at the appropriate places. it was also the first time zero made a playable appearance.
Megaman X4 completely made zero a playable character complete with his own campaign and even a few additional bosses
Megaman X5 introduced multiple armors and the part system
Megaman X8 introduced mix and match armor parts
Meanwhile all of these games managed to introduce new levels, robot masters/mavericks and gimmicks for each level that made the megaman series so unique and fresh with each new installment despite having the same basic gameplay.
THIS was what i meant by finding a good balance between innovating old and adding new. Nintendo doesn't seem to be able to do that with paper mario- that's why i have no more faith in them


----------



## RandomUser (May 14, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I personally think it's a neat addition.
> Will give the right amount of stress to solve the puzzle and feel accomplished once you win the battle.


That great and all, but video games are supposed to be fun, not stressful. Not counting the repetitive nature of enemy encounters, and thus repetitive timed game. Timed puzzles here and there is okay, but having timed everywhere is where this game seems to be getting at doesn't sound appealing.
But as long as cheats are possible, it probably won't matter anyway.


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> well you're right i guess- but that's also just helping my next point. it should be easy to find a good middle ground between innovating and staying the same.
> megaman and megaman x are a great example of this. at first looking at the games, they might seem repetitive but each game has a new feature, improvement or gimmick to keep gameplay fresh (even if not all examples were sucessful. also WALL OF TEXT INCOMING)
> (snip)


Quite a bit off-topic, but I love Megaman 1 through X3, thought X4 was decent, and feel like the series lost something after that. Maybe it was the sense of mystery around the characters, maybe it's that they started adding too many new ones, maybe it was level design.  Dunno.  The MMZ and ZX games are fantastic, though, possibly the best Megaman games period.

Essentially, Capcom has been inconsistent, but when they're on top of their game, they're masters.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> That great and all, but video games are supposed to be fun, not stressful. Not counting the repetitive nature of enemy encounters, and thus repetitive timed game. Timed puzzles here and there is okay, but having timed everywhere is where this game seems to be getting at doesn't sound appealing.
> But as long as cheats are possible, it probably won't matter anyway.


IDK man tetris 99 is pretty stressful but is also pretty fun once you get into the top 50
it's not so much you have an essential timer looming over you with people targeting you and whatnot but it's more about the fact that as long as you play good you won't lose


----------



## RandomUser (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> This is all just speculative at the moment of course, but I'm betting it'll rate you for each battle based on clear time and other factors.  That said, this is _Mario_, and so you can also expect a *very* generous overall amount of time on the clock, along with generous goalposts for the battle ratings (bronze-silver-gold or whatever it might be).  From screenshots, we see you can definitely buy more time if absolutely necessary.
> 
> Mostly I think it's just there to give a slight sense of urgency.


Ah, never thought of it that way. That would work better if that is the case.


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> That great and all, but video games are supposed to be fun, not stressful. Not counting the repetitive nature of enemy encounters, and thus repetitive timed game. Timed puzzles here and there is okay, but having timed everywhere is where this game seems to be getting at doesn't sound appealing.
> But as long as cheats are possible, it probably won't matter anyway.


I dunno, having some pressure makes it a lot more fun to me, but maybe that's just me


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Quite a bit off-topic, but I love Megaman 1 through X3, thought X4 was decent, and feel like the series lost something after that. Maybe it was the sense of mystery around the characters, maybe it's that they started adding too many new ones, maybe it was level design.  Dunno.  The MMZ and ZX games are fantastic, though, possibly the best Megaman games period.


MMX5 was the start of a series decline
originally inafune wanted it to be the end of megaman x but crapcom decided it would be best to milk the mega cow and make the travesties that are mmx6 and mmx7
Mediocre Man X8 didnt save the series after that


----------



## RandomUser (May 14, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> IDK man tetris 99 is pretty stressful but is also pretty fun once you get into the top 50
> it's not so much you have an essential timer looming over you with people targeting you and whatnot but it's more about the fact that as long as you play good you won't lose


Yes, however we're talking about RPG style games. So it is supposed to be slower pace then racing games or tetris.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 14, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> Yes, however we're talking about RPG style games. So it is supposed to be slower pace then racing games or tetris.


no one mentioned racing games but ok


----------



## Xzi (May 15, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> Yes, however we're talking about RPG style games. So it is supposed to be slower pace then racing games or tetris.


What I like about this concept is that it should be more than easy enough for those that want to take their time, but it's also appealing to people who enjoy fast-paced puzzle stuff like Tetris and Catherine, meaning you'll have a bunch of streamers and Youtubers speedrunning it.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 15, 2020)

why is everyone complaining about the battle system and saying it's just like sticker star or color splash
WATCH THE SEPARATE MINUTE-LONG GAMEPLAY FOOTAGE FOR GODS SAKE
IT'S BASICALLY THE CLASSIC SYSTEM BUT WITH RING STUFF
and btw? THERE ARE PARTNERS. THERE APPEAR TO BE MULTIPLE MOVES PER ATTACK TYPE LIKE THE CLASSIC GAMES HAD SPECIAL MOVES. THIS IS WHAT YOU WANTED, PEOPLE, NOW SHUT UP ABOUT IT.


----------



## LuxerWap (May 15, 2020)

Proving my point once again that Paper Mario fans will hate newer games that’s not like TTYD. I really do not get why everyone would prefer the old, slower combat when the newer games are quick and fun, imo. As for partners not being original, I still don’t understand. Super Mario’s got tons of characters that are iconic. You don’t need to dress them up. It’s been 16 years since that game and everyone is still complaining.

This new one looks great and will probably be my favorite in the series cause it’s looking like it.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (May 15, 2020)

Just buy Bug Fables: The Everlasting Sapling, an actual good paper mario-like game, with better chars and story imo


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 15, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> why is everyone complaining about the battle system and saying it's just like sticker star or color splash
> WATCH THE SEPARATE MINUTE-LONG GAMEPLAY FOOTAGE FOR GODS SAKE
> IT'S BASICALLY THE CLASSIC SYSTEM BUT WITH RING STUFF
> and btw? THERE ARE PARTNERS. THERE APPEAR TO BE MULTIPLE MOVES PER ATTACK TYPE LIKE THE CLASSIC GAMES HAD SPECIAL MOVES. THIS IS WHAT YOU WANTED, PEOPLE, NOW SHUT UP ABOUT IT.


I see no partners
maybe i think i was being too harsh on the timer though
i'd just perfer if it were a different way of making battles more stressful

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkCoffe64 said:


> Just buy Bug Fables: The Everlasting Sapling, an actual good paper mario-like game, with better chars and story imo


or the south park games.
you can get south park TSOT/FBW or bug fables. if youre desperate get this probably. I'd settle for those other 3 though- nintendo doesn't know what made paper mario good in the first place so ttyd may be the last traditional paper mario we may ever see


----------



## RandomUser (May 15, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> no one mentioned racing games but ok


Yeah, I had a brain fart.



Xzi said:


> What I like about this concept is that it should be more than easy enough for those that want to take their time, but it's also appealing to people who enjoy fast-paced puzzle stuff like Tetris and Catherine, meaning you'll have a bunch of streamers and Youtubers speedrunning it.


fair enough.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 15, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> I see no partners
> maybe i think i was being too harsh on the timer though
> i'd just perfer if it were a different way of making battles more stressful
> 
> ...


Although we haven't seen partners in battle yet, we see plenty of Mario with one other character (_not counting_ Olivia, who's basically if Kersti/Huey had any reason to exist beyond just being the exposition partner). Whether it be Bowser (folded into a little paper stand, so he's constantly square shaped lmao), Kamek or one of a few of Bowser's various minions, Mario's clearly got others with him.
The part about Mario teaming up with Bowser, Toads and others in the synopsis wasn't lying.


----------



## medoli900 (May 15, 2020)

Genwunner gonna hate. Really, Color Splash battle wasn't bad, just way too easy. For those who says that you need to grind... How? I have to keep trashing cards because I have too much of them, and I never stopped to grind a single time. The big issue with Color Splash was the story, which I hope Origami King will be better.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 15, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> Genwunner gonna hate. Really, Color Splash battle wasn't bad, just way too easy. For those who says that you need to grind... How? I have to keep trashing cards because I have too much of them, and I never stopped to grind a single time. The big issue with Color Splash was the story, which I hope Origami King will be better.


I agree about the haters, but Color Splash's system made basic battles completely pointless because the only thing you gain from them are coins, which you spend to get the very things you use up battling.
It looks like Origami King's new battle system will actually require real strategy and provide real rewards for battles.


----------



## frankGT (May 15, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Just buy Bug Fables: The Everlasting Sapling, an actual good paper mario-like game, with better chars and story imo



While i agree its a good game and respect you opinion, in my eyes that game cant hold up in comparison to a paper mario game.

Excluding dialog, everything else lacked, it felt like the cheap game that it was, nowhere near the production values of a high budget nintendo game.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 15, 2020)

frankGT said:


> While i agree its a good game and respect you opinion, in my eyes that game cant hold up in comparison to a paper mario game.
> 
> Excluding dialog, everything else lacked, it felt like the cheap game that it was, nowhere near the production values of a high budget nintendo game.


high production values or good gameplay, WHICH DO YOU CHOOSE?


----------



## frankGT (May 15, 2020)

Without good gameplay there's no bling that can save it.

But good gameplay is kind of a subjective thing... For some it has to be the same old, i'm all open for reinventing the formula as long as it can be interesting.

Will have no problem saying this game sucks when its out and i've tried it, but for now ill give it the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## ChatMan (May 15, 2020)

At least we have some good music to look forward to.


----------



## xdarkx (May 15, 2020)

Looks interesting. Would like to see more of the gameplay. Most likely have to wait til near release.


----------



## MushGuy (May 15, 2020)

Eh, not keeping my expectations very high from what's seen so far since at heart, it's still modern Paper Mario, and that's a big red flag. But at least Bug Fables is coming to Switch, so we'll see how well it will do against this upcoming title.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Is this a JoJo reference?


Nope, that´s Silat from Berserk.
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/paper-mario-the-origami-king-switch/
File size confirmed: 6.5 Gigabyte.


----------



## KingVamp (May 15, 2020)

So funny. It feels like there's no middle ground sometimes. They either do the same games or changing things up is the worse thing they ever done. You see this even with games like BOTW.


----------



## Xzi (May 15, 2020)

Oh damn, I just realized this releases the same day as Ghost of Tsushima.  Good thing there's nothing else I want before mid-July, lol.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (May 15, 2020)

Chary said:


> My heart's been broken too many times to trust Paper Mario games to be good based on title along anymore. But the trailer certainly gives me the tiniest bit of hope.


It has potential for sure, but not sure if I dig them bringing back the sticker aesthetic. 64 and TTYD's visuals were timeless and I wish they returned to that.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 15, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Nope, that´s Silat from Berserk.
> https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/paper-mario-the-origami-king-switch/
> File size confirmed: 6.5 Gigabyte.



Ah, the manga that isn't ending anytime soon, and that's been having work on it continue in a snail's pace!


----------



## eriol33 (May 15, 2020)

that actually looked promising.


----------



## Prior22 (May 15, 2020)

Heck yes!  Now just remember not to get cute with the gameplay mechanics, like the Wii U and 3ds versions did, and you’ve got a near perfect chance at an awesome rpg.  Thousand year door is still one of the best rpg’s ever.

PS: since Nintendo no longer has to support two systems at once I’m hoping the switch gets two paper Mario’s in its lifetime.  In the future I’ll be curious to see if Nintendo sticks with the idea of combining mobile and TV based gaming.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 15, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Oh damn, I just realized this releases the same day as Ghost of Tsushima.  Good thing there's nothing else I want before mid-July, lol.


Dont underestimate the power in the coming days of announcements of past triple AAA games getting a makeover for july


----------



## HideoKojima (May 15, 2020)

Not as good as TYD but much better than splash I'm sure it's amazing, lucky the ones who won't be killed by the virus until it's released.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

Its sticker star combat AGAIN but with some dumb ring gimmick thrown on top. Hard pass.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 15, 2020)

Man all this hate for sticker star and color splash I'm gonna hav to buy them and judge for myself - which one should I try first though


----------



## HarveyHouston (May 15, 2020)

Already on my wishlist.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 15, 2020)

Robfozz said:


> Its sticker star combat AGAIN but with some dumb ring gimmick thrown on top. Hard pass.


For the last time, IT IS NOT STICKER COMBAT.
THERE ARE NO STICKERS OR CARDS.
WATCH THE MINUTE OF SEPARATE BATTLE FOOTAGE.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 15, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Man all this hate for sticker star and color splash I'm gonna hav to buy them and judge for myself - which one should I try first though


don't buy either
Just homebrew/hack your 3ds/wii u and pirate the game


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 15, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> don't buy either
> Just homebrew/hack your 3ds/wii u and pirate the game


Yeah I agree
As someone that legit owns both physically, Sticker Star is a piece of crap and Color Splash leans towards mediocre. It's LEAGUES better than Sticker Star, but that's not saying much.
Thankfully, Origami King appears to take the good parts from both it and the classics.


----------



## AlexMCS (May 15, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> don't buy either
> Just homebrew/hack your 3ds/wii u and pirate the game



Emulators, man.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 15, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> Emulators, man.


dude, 3ds and wii u hacking are arguably a better choice than emulation if you already own the systems
for 3ds, it takes maybe an hour to hack and then you can do everything easily
for wii u, it's basically a $7 fee for permahax as opposed to needing a device strong enough for good wii u emulation (aka a pretty damn strong gaming pc)


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 16, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> just read this though
> 
> you had to add a fucking gimmick didn't you nintendo?
> hype dropped by 20%


Almost every Mario game has had a gimmick for the last 2 decades. Cappy, FLUDD, etc.


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Almost every Mario game has had a gimmick for the last 2 decades. Cappy, FLUDD, etc.


I thought it was pretty much a given that a gimmick is what makes every Mario games unique. Some are good, some are pretty bad, it's like a game of Russian Roulette. You have 1 chance out of 8 it won't suck, lol


----------



## MushGuy (May 16, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I thought it was pretty much a given that a gimmick is what makes every Mario games unique. Some are good, some are pretty bad, it's like a game of Russian Roulette. You have 1 chance out of 8 it won't suck, lol


FLUDD, for example.


----------



## Prior22 (May 16, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Almost every Mario game has had a gimmick for the last 2 decades. Cappy, FLUDD, etc.



I liked Paper Mario for Wii.  The switch in perspectives was a fun gimmick.  Hopefully it's ported to Switch, along with other Switch titles that don't need motion controls.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Almost every Mario game has had a gimmick for the last 2 decades. Cappy, FLUDD, etc.


and that is why nintendo have lost their way after the gamecube era. TTYD will be the last perfect PM they will have made.


----------



## PatrickD85 (May 16, 2020)

Im 100% giving it the benefit of the doubt for now.
Seeing a new game in the series ... is at least a sign Nintendo has not given up on the Paper Mario concept.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 16, 2020)

PatrickD85 said:


> Im 100% giving it the benefit of the doubt for now.
> Seeing a new game in the series ... is at least a sign Nintendo has not given up on the Paper Mario concept.


Yeah plus most of the haters in this thread are ignoring a couple key factors
1) _Antagonist-focused plot._ The title isn't some random phrase about the gimmick like "Into the Fold" (yes, the obligatory Arlo reference), it's The Origami King, and the plot is focused around stopping King Olly.
2) _Traditional attacks._ The gameplay footage from the Japanese site (likely from the tutorial fight) shows that the battle system is basically the classic system but with rings, as opposed to sticker bullshit.
3) _Partners. _*PARTNERS!* The now-taken-down Chinese version of the trailer shows the Explorer Toad (who I really hope is named Indiana Toads) in combat with you, so we may have a situation similar to 64/TTYD with partners!


----------



## MushGuy (May 16, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> 3) _Partners. _*PARTNERS!* The now-taken-down Chinese version of the trailer shows the Explorer Toad (who I really hope is named Indiana Toads) in combat with you, so we may have a situation similar to 64/TTYD with partners!


However, we still don't know how that will work out. Given that this is still modern Paper Mario, chances are that there will still be a catch to this mechanic. So far, with the Bob-omb, and from what we have seen with the cover, said implementation will likely still consist of generic monsters and Toads without unique identities, and the explorer Toad will likely just be called "Explorer Toad", just like the Bob-omb in the footage who still calls himself "Bob-omb". Also, we still don't know if said partners (if that's what they're still going to be called) will be permanent like in the classic games, or just temporary for the duration of the chapter.

And also, you really need to calm yourself down. It's pretty understandable that not everyone is all that hyped like you are because of the previous two games' history record, and because of that, they are still keeping their expectations in check. And calling them "haters" just because they don't share the same opinion as you do doesn't place you above them, but instead the opposite because of being unable to handle different opinions from yours. And posting in all caps like you did in previous comments will not help you get your point accross, either.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 16, 2020)

MushGuy said:


> However, we still don't know how that will work out. Given that this is still modern Paper Mario, chances are that there will still be a catch to this mechanic. So far, with the Bob-omb, and from what we have seen with the cover, said implementation will likely still consist of generic monsters and Toads without unique identities, and the explorer Toad will likely just be called "Explorer Toad", just like the Bob-omb in the footage who still calls himself "Bob-omb". Also, we still don't know if said partners (if that's what they're still going to be called) will be permanent like in the classic games, or just temporary for the duration of the chapter.
> 
> And also, you really need to calm yourself down. It's pretty understandable that not everyone is all that hyped like you are because of the previous two games' history record, and because of that, they are still keeping their expectations in check. And calling them "haters" just because they don't share the same opinion as you do doesn't place you above them, but instead the opposite because of being unable to handle different opinions from yours. And posting in all caps like you did in previous comments will not help you get your point accross, either.


I’m perfectly capable of handling different opinions.
However, some of these people are just saying it’s going to be trash because the two prior were without acknowledging any of the major differences between those and this.
And then people are hating on the new battle system because it’s different- and that’s basically the only reason considering we barely know anything about it aside from the fact that it’s a lot closer to classic than it is to sticker.


----------



## MushGuy (May 16, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I’m perfectly capable of handling different opinions.
> However, some of these people are just saying it’s going to be trash because the two prior were without acknowledging any of the major differences between those and this.
> And then people are hating on the new battle system because it’s different- and that’s basically the only reason considering we barely know anything about it aside from the fact that it’s a lot closer to classic than it is to sticker.


I get what you mean, but the point still stands that you need to calm down, because acting in a condescending way towards them instead of calmly explaining why this may not be the case isn't really going to help your cause. In other words, try to keep it civil, especially in games like this where mixed reactions are really to be expected. And this goes for other people here, too. Keep cool, OK?


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2020)

https://www.siliconera.com/paper-mario-the-origami-king-gets-more-screenshots-and-look-at-partners/
New pics from the game.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 17, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> https://www.siliconera.com/paper-mario-the-origami-king-gets-more-screenshots-and-look-at-partners/
> New pics from the game.


Handy


----------



## Stealphie (May 18, 2020)

I'm kinda sad that the paint gimmick in the overworld from Color Splash is gone.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 18, 2020)

it seems that this game is basically going to be that grand return to form we all wanted (just with a new ring mechanic added to the battle system). things seem to suggest we have partners in combat and all like 64/TTYD (the chinese trailer shows the explorer toad with you in combat, and that platform mario stands on is certainly big enough for two), the gameplay footage from an early goomba fight in the japanese version shows that attacks and items are separate and work like the classic games instead of sticker bs...
thank you, nintendo.
thank you.


----------



## almmiron (May 19, 2020)

Hope its as good as gamecube one. prefered one


----------



## kls701 (May 19, 2020)

Prior22 said:


> I liked Paper Mario for Wii.  The switch in perspectives was a fun gimmick.  Hopefully it's ported to Switch, along with other Switch titles that don't need motion controls.


Dude I loved super paper mario for wii and the one for gamecube. I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## raxadian (May 19, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Please let this have a normal battle system
> 
> *EDIT:* _sigh
> 
> View attachment 208990_



Damm.

And really... rings? Are they making a Sonic game or what? 

At least Paper Jam had a okaish battle system.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 19, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Damm.
> 
> And really... rings? Are they making a Sonic game or what?
> 
> At least Paper Jam had a okaish battle system.


Good news: Upon further analysis, this is basically the same classic system as 64/TTYD but with the new ring mechanic. Whether you like it or not, it _does_ add some depth and/or strategy to combat.
And Paper Jam had a good battle system because it's a Mario and Luigi game, and the M+L games all have a fantastic battle system.


----------



## FalcoDash107 (May 19, 2020)

-


Plasmaster09 said:


> Good news: Upon further analysis, this is basically the same classic system as 64/TTYD but with the new ring mechanic. Whether you like it or not, it _does_ add some depth and/or strategy to combat.
> And Paper Jam had a good battle system because it's a Mario and Luigi game, and the M+L games all have a fantastic battle system.


The classic system returns, eh? That's great, considering all the paper mario games after TTYD were worse because they didn't even know what to do, resulting in the games after TTYD being way different and therfore bad
But hey that's just my opinion


----------



## raxadian (May 19, 2020)

FalcoDash107 said:


> -
> 
> The classic system returns, eh? That's great, considering all the paper mario games after TTYD were worse because they didn't even know what to do, resulting in the games after TTYD being way different and therfore bad
> But hey that's just my opinion



Sticker Star is definitely the worst one since it doesn't even have a good story.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 19, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Sticker Star is definitely the worst one since it doesn't even have a good story.


honestly yeah
top to bottom: ttyd, super, 64, color splash, sticker star.
I expect this to beat everything except ttyd honestly because of how damn good it looks so far


----------



## raxadian (May 19, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> honestly yeah
> top to bottom: ttyd, super, 64, color splash, sticker star.
> I expect this to beat everything except ttyd honestly because of how damn good it looks so far



I am fond of 64 ability to skip non Boss fights to be honest. 

That one should get a remake someday since not even Nintendo emulators can fully emulate it correctly.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 19, 2020)

raxadian said:


> I am fond of 64 ability to skip fights to be honest.
> 
> That one should get a remake someday since not even Nubtenfo emulators can fully emulate it correctly.


wait, you're fond of the fact it's glitchy as hell? please specify what you mean by "skip fights". if they remake it, that certainly won't be kept in.


----------



## raxadian (May 19, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> wait, you're fond of the fact it's glitchy as hell? please specify what you mean by "skip fights". if they remake it, that certainly won't be kept in.



The fact you can avoid fights with enemies that aren't bosses, not the gliches.  

And while the game has gliches, it has less gitches when running in  an actual Nintendo 64.  Is been 19 years but the emulation of this game still has problems.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 19, 2020)

raxadian said:


> The fact you can avoid fights with enemies that aren't bosses, not the gliches.
> 
> And while the game has gliches, it has less gitches when running in  an actual Nintendo 64.  Is been 19 years but the emulation of this game still has problems.


Last I checked you can avoid enemies in the other games.
In fact, the fact that you probably _should_ in Sticker Star and Color Splash is the reason those games are near-universally reviled!
Also, emulating Paper Mario 64 often has less glitches.
At least for the Wii/Wii U VC version.


----------



## Tur7L3 (May 20, 2020)

Would be fun if Nintendo actually accidentally leaks this game downloading it on all pre-ordered game users 2 weeks before release. Again.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Neither of those games are as absolutely stupid as this one.
> 
> Microtransactions. *Nods head*.. nice one, Nintendo.. *shakes head*.



Bro no offense but can you see you have been insulting a game with like 10 comments? agame thatreleases on July
A game you have only seen 17 seconds of gameplay from.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 20, 2020)

raxadian said:


> I am fond of 64 ability to skip fights to be honest.
> 
> That one should get a remake someday since not even Nubtenfo emulators can fully emulate it correctly.



It's funny how paraLLEl N64 on RetroArch is like, the only unofficial emulator to run Paper Mario 64 accurately, and Nintendo's own N64 emulators are absolute garbage.


----------



## raxadian (May 20, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> It's funny how paraLLEl N64 on RetroArch is like, the only unofficial emulator to run Paper Mario 64 accurately, and Nintendo's own N64 emulators are absolute garbage.



Do you have video proof of that?

Because I hate using Retroarch so I won't without a really good reason.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 20, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Neither of those games are as absolutely stupid as this one.
> 
> Microtransactions. *Nods head*.. nice one, Nintendo.. *shakes head*.


it's not microtransactions. there is nothing implying nintendo would seriously charge people for coins in a game like this.
if anything, it's basically just "eh pay a little in-game currency that you get a shitload of just playing normally, and you basically get to not have to be good at the combat"


----------



## the_randomizer (May 20, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Do you have video proof of that?
> 
> Because I hate using Retroarch so I won't without a really good reason.



Well that's a shame, guess you're stuck with garbage plugin-based N64 emulators

https://www.libretro.com/index.php/...able-in-parallel-n64-right-now-for-retroarch/

Watch the videos too, because it's either accurate emulation, or piss poor plugin swapping for every game. People love to shit on RetroArch because "the GUI sucks" or "my PC can't run it" . 
Either use standalone emulators and dink with them, or get a better PC. Runs fine over here.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 20, 2020)

Tur7L3 said:


> Would be fun if Nintendo actually accidentally leaks this game downloading it on all pre-ordered game users 2 weeks before release. Again.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Super Paper Mario was the best.


----------



## Tamunya (May 21, 2020)

I just want AlphaDream to expand, get Yoko Shimomura as a composer and take over Paper Mario. Every Mario RPG made by AlphaDream is at least very good, if not fantastic (for what it is).


----------



## Tur7L3 (May 22, 2020)

Tamunya said:


> I just want AlphaDream to expand, get Yoko Shimomura as a composer and take over Paper Mario. Every Mario RPG made by AlphaDream is at least very good, if not fantastic (for what it is).



Yeah, the thing is they have never really changed the idea (as a good thing tho)

In SS they started good so this one and PiT are just experimenting the idea. BiS did it perfect with things like combining the Bro. Points and Tandem Attacks, and added Bowser to spice things up.

DT saw this and basically made BiS 2 with Dream World (this were Alphadream's best years tho)

So yeah, when they finally got the perfect gameplay in BiS they just kept doing that but changing and adding a bit but not too much of new gimmick to the gameplay.


While Paper Mario changed maybe too much with the last two games (considering SPM did it too but it was perfect and it wasn't really an RPG so I'm not counting it) I don't think M&L has to take over Paper Mario, both series are great on their own. And with the rumors and the trailer this seems to be going back to its roots so, good for the Paper Mario games.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 22, 2020)

Tur7L3 said:


> Yeah, the thing is they have never really changed the idea (as a good thing tho)
> 
> In SS they started good so this one and PiT are just experimenting the idea. BiS did it perfect with things like combining the Bro. Points and Tandem Attacks, and added Bowser to spice things up.
> 
> ...


I mean Paper Jam wasn't that bad
It had the "genericization curse" that plagues most of modern Mario (that is, the lack of anything that isn't just existing Mario characters), but it was a legitimately good game.


----------



## Tur7L3 (May 22, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I mean Paper Jam wasn't that bad
> It had the "genericization curse" that plagues most of modern Mario (that is, the lack of anything that isn't just existing Mario characters), but it was a legitimately good game.



As someone who played it I can tell. Plus, the plot was probably because at the start they were trying to expand the M&L idea with another button or something like that (you can look into it in Wikipedia) the Paper idea came during development. So kind of a SMG2-situation.


----------



## isoboy (Jun 23, 2020)

Paper Jam has one of the coolest battle gameplay I've ever played. Needs to be played in stereoscopic 3D though. The game is soooo dragged out I couldn't finish it. I played maybe 60ish % of it. A couple of times I tried picking it up again to play it just as a battle mini-game thing but I couldn't.


----------



## Jonnysert (Jul 21, 2020)

This is exactly what I wanted ever since the trailers Zack's play through of color splash is my favorite you tube series.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 21, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Well that's a shame, guess you're stuck with garbage plugin-based N64 emulators
> 
> https://www.libretro.com/index.php/...able-in-parallel-n64-right-now-for-retroarch/
> 
> ...



The hilarious thing is that the Guis for the 3DS port versions is actually decent .


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2020)

raxadian said:


> The hilarious thing is that the Guis for the 3DS port versions is actually decent .



Late reply I take it? I haven't used this in a long time.  And why is it on this thread? This is WOT.


----------

